# Le Bal des Pleureuses



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2011)

Le bar en ruine? Ouais, c'est un peu ça.. merci toximesburnes et l'autre nouille en noir dont j'arrive même pas à me rappeler le nom tellement il est insignifiant.


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le bar en ruine?



MEUH NAN!

Des pilliers en ruine! (enfin moi c'est c'que j'vois sur la photo)

Y'a encore un espoir!  (genre l'arrivée d'une nouvelle équipe de restauration......   )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2011)

Et puis les piliers ca compte, mais la cuisine c'est tout aussi important.
Ses clients aussi...
C'est du solide selon moi !


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

tu te mets au fourneaux ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le bar en ruine? Ouais, c'est un peu ça.. merci toximesburnes et l'autre nouille en noir dont j'arrive même pas à me rappeler le nom tellement il est insignifiant.



Faut être patient mon bon JP... il (leur) reste juste quelques chapitres à lire...  


_*Comprendre les utilisateurs des Forums de discussions
Manuel à l'usage des "Community Manager"*_


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> pas le sujet du fil, allez vous complaindre dans les sujets ad hoc.



Ben si justement c'est pile dans le sujet. Les piliers du bar ont déserté les lieux et on sait tous pourquoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2011)

Parce qu'on s'emmerde et que dés qu'on veut déconner on se fait bannir.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Parce qu'on s'emmerde et que dés qu'on veut déconner on se fait bannir.



Voilà, c'est ça, pile poil, on se fait chier... et il faut bien avouer que l'envie de déconner, c'est plus vraiment ça, enfin ici... Le bon "public" n'est plus là hélas, la plus part des déconneurs de bon niveau ont désertés.
Mais si je le regrette un peu, honnêtement, je m'en tape, je l'ai déjà dit, je viens (enfin, je venais) ici (au bar s'entend) pour la godriole, pour me marrer en passant des vannes de jp, de Bobby, de Ponk (ha non merde !  ), pour en poser une petite moi même pour faire sourire ou mieux marrer les copains et basta... 
Alem, rien ne justifie ta réaction (j'ai failli dire "une fois de plus") et ton mp me laisse sans voix !
Tu devrais sortir (de MacG s'entend) pour t'aérer les neurones...

Edith : héhé, j'adore ça,  extraire quelques post d'un fil pour en créer un nouveau au titre nettement plus vendeur / vengeur...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Parce qu'on s'emmerde et que dés qu'on veut déconner on se fait bannir.



Et dire qu'un ami m'a dit que sur MacGé on s'amusait :love:
A lire cela c'est plutôt non.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2011)

Euh elle n'était pas dans les piliers cette photo ? :mouais:

aaahhh oui 



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas le sujet du fil, allez vous complaindre dans les sujets ad hoc.



Donc si je résume : etoiledaraignee poste une photo _tout à fait d'actualité soit dit en passant_ dans les Piliers et alèm la transfère et ouvre un nouveau fil avec un titre digne de "Ici Paris" tout en laissant etoiledaraignee comme créatrice de fil ?... Pas très correct cette histoire... Enfin on s'en fout hein! C'est juste ce que je pense...


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Euh elle n'était pas dans les piliers cette photo ? :mouais:
> 
> aaahhh oui
> 
> ...



Ouais, cest pas très honnête. Mais la bonne nouvelle, cest quelle vient douvrir son premiers sujet au bar. :king:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Euh elle n'était pas dans les piliers cette photo ? :mouais:
> 
> aaahhh oui
> 
> ...



toi, tu cherches à te faire supprimer de la liste d'amis de certains sur FesseBouc... 

  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

déjà fait ! :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2011)

_Pleurera bien qui pleurera le dernier ! _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> déjà fait ! :sleep:



et PAF... bien fait...


----------



## Fìx (18 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ​



Mais virez moi ce troll!!


----------



## collodion (18 Juin 2011)

Le simple fait qu'un nouveau sujet soit ouvert suite à un message dans un fil ancien n'est pas une innovation.


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Le simple fait qu'un nouveau sujet soit ouvert suite à un message dans un fil ancien n'est pas une innovation.



Et donc ?

La question n'est pas l'originalité ou non du procédé, mais plutôt sa pertinence. :sleep:

Cette terrasse devient le terrain de jeu d'une seule personne, qui dans le fond s'emmerde.


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Juin 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Cette terrasse devient le terrain de jeu d'une seule personne, qui dans le fond s'emmerde.



De keûa ? 
Mais tu vas avoir des problèmes, monsieur.


----------



## collodion (18 Juin 2011)

Que c'est malheureux. 
Je vais pleurer.
Je sanglote déjà...


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Que c'est malheureux.
> Je vais pleurer.
> Je sanglote déjà...



Petite pleureuse de service.


----------



## collodion (18 Juin 2011)

Tu vois ce n'est pas difficile de coller au sujet.


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2011)

Pas plus difficile que de coller au dion.

_Vanne pourrie, attaque 30 (private joke)_


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu vois ce n'est pas difficile de coller au sujet.



Pour le coup, je te trouve assez sévère ! Cette pauvre &#8212; au second degré s'entend, ça se tombe elle a un macintosh et tout un chacun sait que les utilisateurs mac sont blindés de thunes, surtout les suisses* &#8212; étoiledaraignée n'aura fait qu'exprimer un sentiment d'ambiance dans un fil. Et l'emballement suscité ayant contraint le modérateur d'astreinte a en extraire l'actualité pour créer un nouveau sujet. &#8212; Je suis en train de m'emmêler les crayons pour le coup&#8230; &#8212; Bref, pour le coup, je te trouve assez sévère à l'encontre de étoiledaraignée &#8212; c'est affreux cette répétition là, le coup par-ci, le coup par-là. Alors qu'il n'y a que le coude qui travaille vraiment ompette: &#8212; et je tenais à te le dire&#8230;




*je ne sais plus du tout pourquoi j'avais mis cette astérisque mais bon ça fait toujours bien en bas de page&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)




----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

Arrête ou tu vas réveiller étoiledaraignée ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Trucage !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Y'a même pas de livre sous sa main ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------

Pis c'est même pas en Grèce ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Interlude de murde !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Un peu d'imagination, faiseur de grosse cuillère !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

Faiseur, faiseur ?!

Reproducteur Monsieur Q, reproducteur ! 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Pis pendant que j'te tiens, il y avait trop de pleureuses (non pas toi étoiledaraignée) dans ton dernier set&#8230;


----------



## collodion (19 Juin 2011)

aLCR tu exagères. Romuald, par ce genre de réplique tu colles à ton avatar.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas plus difficile que de coller au dion.
> 
> _Vanne pourrie, attaque 30 (private joke)_




Mais arrête de te prendre pour not' Ponk à nous qu'on aimait tant.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour le coup, ... a un macintosh et tout un chacun sait que les utilisateurs mac sont blindés de thunes, *surtout les suisses**



au moins *les suisses* font rouler la monnaie, quand ils en ont


----------



## Fìx (19 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> au moins *les suisses* font rouler la monnaie, quand ils en ont



J'te trouve bien à ton aise toi, pour un nioube d'un jour à peine.......


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais arrête de te prendre pour not' Ponk à nous qu'on aimait tant.


Loin de moi l'idée cette idée :rose:. Not' Ponk à nous qu'on aimait tant est irremplaçable 

Par contre, célinedion, si. D'autant que je ne comprends rien à ses posts.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> aLCR tu exagères.



Exagère, exagère. Est-ce que j'ai une tête d'exégèse ?!

(par contre je veux bien un Alka Seltzer)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'te trouve bien à ton aise toi, pour un nioube d'un jour à peine.......



Nioube (Newbee) sur le forum, oui, sur Mac depuis janvier 2009 pour de bon :love:
Avant cela on touchait à des PC sous Windows et des Mac, selon les travaux en route, Marketing et Vente.
Là j'ai décidé de me la couler douce, retraite oblige, j'vais pouvoir progresser dans le domaine de la photographie.
Voilà pour t'éclairer


----------



## Fìx (19 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Nioube (Newbee) sur le forum, oui, sur Mac depuis janvier 2009 pour de bon :love:
> Avant cela on touchait à des PC sous Windows et des Mac, selon les travaux en route, Marketing et Vente.
> Là j'ai décidé de me la couler douce, retraite oblige, j'vais pouvoir progresser dans le domaine de la photographie.
> Voilà pour t'éclairer



Tu sais que t'as plein de points communs avec un (ancien?) membre dénommé vieukh? À commencer par son avatar.....



Enfin bref.... c'est pas le sujet...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2011)

On s'en branle


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> au moins *les suisses* font rouler la monnaie, quand ils en ont



À ce propos, hier j'ai failli acheter un pépin de chez Vaux©.
Mais finalement c'est un Knirps© qui me protégera les journées pleureuses*







*Fallait bien que je trouve une chute pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en branle



Tu as raison, faut rester dans le sujet


----------



## collodion (19 Juin 2011)

Oui il faut dire que beaucoup se sont soulagés ici.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

T'es mou.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2011)

EDITH : Ah non, on me dit que non.
j'ai un doute quand même...


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2011)

Bon, puisque sest ici quon pigne sur notre défunte baronnie, ya que chez moi que La Cave© est plantée ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2011)

Sans doute, j'en viens. T'as viré la plist© ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2011)

ALors je soupçonne un complot© ourdi spécialement à mon encontre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2011)

As-tu vidé les Liszt ?


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Juin 2011)

Chez moi aussi on peut plus aller à la cave, je ne comprends pas.
C'est quoi ce complot ourdi à l'encontre de l'honorable fratrie ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2011)

La Bretagne exclue de la cave© ?
Mais jugnin a raccroché les wagons à ce que j'ai vu. Même qu'il rale.


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> La Bretagne exclue de la cave© ?
> Mais jugnin a raccroché les wagons à ce que j'ai vu. Même qu'il rale.



Cpas vrai ! 

Jsuis connecté avec liPhone, via le réseau 3G. Donc ça doit bien être une fracture numérique anti-bretons. Reste plus quà choper le cunnard quil la ourdie.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2011)

D'ici ça marche pas non plus.


----------



## unizu carn (20 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai pas tout compris de qui a donné un titre à ce fil, si ce n'est pas étoile d'araignée, mais je lui signale que pleureuse, appliquée à la cohorte de porteurs de testicules qui peuple majoritairement ce fil, est un substantif au caractère sévèrement péjoratif.
Et que pleureur existe. 
Comme pisseur.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2011)

unizu carn a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout compris de qui a donné un titre à ce fil, si ce n'est pas étoile d'araignée, mais je lui signale que pleureuse, appliquée à la cohorte de porteurs de testicules qui peuple majoritairement ce fil, est un substantif au caractère sévèrement péjoratif.


Ca va sûrement t'étonner mais je crois que c'était fait exprès...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Arrête ou tu vas réveiller étoiledaraignée !




:sleep:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben si justement c'est pile dans le sujet. [...]




En fait, pas tout à fait...
J viens de comprendre le pourquoi de la scission... (ouais je sais, un peu lente à la détente...)
J'vais ptètre aller pleurer chez Tirhum pour qu'il me fasse un joli dessin sur la désertion des piliers du bar... ou pas 
'fin bref


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2011)

Ouais bah faut réfléchir l'étoile, avant d'ouvrir un sujet !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Juin 2011)

Ouais, ben en tant que créatrice de ce fils siffle:), je décide de recoller au sujet.
6h de trajet. Arrivée à la nuit. Mais merci le taf. Ce matin, j'ai versé une larme en découvrant la vue...
Emotive? moi? et alors!!




​ 
Pour la suite, au choix : un truc chouette qui vous a arraché une larme, ou bien flood. Les deux me vont 
j croise les doigts pour que mon premier fils ici survive... en même temps, ce serai ballot que celui qui l'a créé le ferme


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2011)

J'aurais plutôt appelé ça "Le Bal des Pisseuses"

À voir.

iMacounet-ement.


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Ouais, ben en tant que créatrice de ce fils siffle:), je décide de recoller au sujet.
> 6h de trajet. Arrivée à la nuit. Mais merci le taf. Ce matin, j'ai versé une larme en découvrant la vue...
> Emotive? moi? et alors!!
> 
> ...



Et sinon, quand est-ce que tachètes un appareil photo ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Juin 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt appelé ça "Le Bal des Pisseuses"
> 
> À voir.
> 
> iMacounet-ement.





Ben écoute j veux bien, mais elles sont où les pisseuses? 
Comme le disais judicieusement Unizu Carn zen, ici, c'est plus une 'cohorte de porteurs de testicules qui peuple majoritairement ce fil'. 
Et pour le titre, faut voir ça avec la modération, moi j'y suis pour rien.
Après, si quelques pisseuses veulent se joindre à moi lâcher par ici, chui pas contre...




jugnin a dit:


> Et sinon, quand est-ce que t&#8217;achètes un appareil photo ?


Ben  j'en ai un bien, mais là, partie pour le boulot, j'ai que PhotoBooth sous la main...:rose:


----------



## jugnin (20 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Ben écoute j veux bien, mais elles sont où les pisseuses?
> Comme le disais judicieusement Unizu Carn zen, ici, c'est plus une 'cohorte de porteurs de testicules qui peuple majoritairement ce fil'.
> Et pour le titre, faut voir ça avec la modération, moi j'y suis pour rien.
> Après, si quelques pisseuses veulent se joindre à moi lâcher par ici, chui pas contre...




Nan, mais faut le comprendre. ça fait longtemps qu&#8217;il essaie de griffer lesdites pleureuses, avec ses p&#8217;tites pattes de chaton mal nourri, là... Alors quand la modération du bar lui ouvre un boulevard, il va pas s&#8217;en priver. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------




Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Ben  j'en ai un bien, mais là, partie pour le boulot, j'ai que PhotoBooth sous la main...:rose:



Ah mais y&#8217;a pas de mal, hein. On croise de plus en plus en de randonneurs qui prennent des photos avec leur mac, en montagne. Bande de bobos.


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, mais faut le comprendre. ça fait longtemps quil essaie de griffer lesdites pleureuses, avec ses ptites pattes de chaton mal nourri, là... Alors quand la modération du bar lui ouvre un boulevard, il va pas sen priver.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------
> 
> ...


C'est toi que je vais griffer, avec ton truc sur ton avatar qui a apparament chopé la rage (je me demande si c'est pas toi)  
Je me prive pas ici.  (A bon entendeur)


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

Oah dis donc, imacouniais il est dangereux t'as vu? il dit des trucs, il est cash, tu vois, quitte à blesser, quitte à faire mal, rinafoute quoi, bim bam y te rentre dedans. 





:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Il y a les gentils et les moins gentils :affraid:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

et il y a ceux qui repartent ... et qui reviennent


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2011)

De Suisse (ne pas oublier l'accent) !...


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oah dis donc, imacouniais il est dangereux t'as vu? il dit des trucs, il est cash, tu vois, quitte à blesser, quitte à faire mal, rinafoute quoi, bim bam y te rentre dedans.



Brrrrr !.. Jen ai les genoux qui claquent, javoue. Ça me fera mes étirements matinaux, cest pas plus mal.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oah dis donc, imacouniais il est dangereux t'as vu? il dit des trucs, il est cash, tu vois, quitte à blesser, quitte à faire mal, rinafoute quoi, bim bam y te rentre dedans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouhahahahahahaha.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Brrrrr !..


Chut jugnain.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mouhahahahahahaha.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------
> 
> ...


Brrrrr !..


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2011)

..


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

C't'impressionnant c'est sûr.
Ca pêche juste un peu au niveau répartie, quoi, c'est tout.

Sinon le ton y est, on sent la rage rentrée, la fureur de vivre, les petits poings rageurs serrés fort fort. 

Maintenant faut essayer de faire des phrases, allez un petit effort macouchose.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C't'impressionnant c'est sûr.
> Ca pêche juste un peu au niveau répartie, quoi, c'est tout.
> 
> Sinon le ton y est, on sent la rage rentrée, la fureur de vivre, les petits poings rageurs serrés fort fort.
> ...


Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les piliers du bar ont déserté les lieux et *on sait tous pourquoi.*



Fais pas de mystère, dis nous donc pourquoi tu pisses. 
Qu'on rigole aussi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2011)

un vrai festival ici...  :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Fais pas de mystère, dis nous donc pourquoi tu pisses.
> Qu'on rigole aussi.



Cest bon alèm, on ta reconnu, tu peux enlever cet affreux déguisement maintenant !


----------



## Fìx (21 Juin 2011)

Comment ki s'font malmener les barons ici! Pfiiiou!!! :rateau:  

Ça sent le renversement du pouvoir là!!


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Cest bon alèm, on ta reconnu, tu peux enlever cet affreux déguisement maintenant !



Tu veux dire par là que mon point de vue converge avec celui d'alèm ?
Nous nous sommes jamais parlé.
Nous n'avons rien ourdi. 

Les paranos ne vont pas me croire.
Les pleureuses non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu veux dire par là que mon point de vue converge avec celui d'alèm ?
> Les paranos ne vont pas me croire.
> Les pleureuses non plus...



Il y a des gens qui ne pourront jamais cacher leur façon d'être.
D'autres arrivent à copier ou imiter quelqu'un. De vrais artistes 
En ferais-tu partie ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juin 2011)

CARNAAAAAAGE!!!! du sang! du sang!

:love::love:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> CARNAAAAAAGE!!!! du sang! du sang!
> 
> :love::love:



euh nan, des boules rouges ça suffira


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un a un décodeur-à-célinedion et de l'aspirine ? 
J'arrive plus à suivre, la... 



Ah non, pas la peine, j'ai trouvé


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> ...célinedion...




encore une qui excelle dans les tournées d'adieux

héhé


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Il y a des gens qui ne pourront jamais cacher leur façon d'être.
> D'autres arrivent à copier ou imiter quelqu'un. De vrais artistes
> En ferais-tu partie ?



Non. 
Mais je suis d'accord, ici, beaucoup imitent !


Pour faire partie du groupe...
Sont prêts à tout !
Comme Romuald... mais c'est loin d'être un artiste en ce domaine.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Pour faire partie du groupe...
> Sont prêts à tout !



n'est-ce pas 
:rateau:
:mouais:


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

Tout à fait et cela consiste à :

1- TAPER
2 - PARLER
3 - facultatif - s'excuser s'il y a méprise.
3 bis - plus probable - Dire qu'il y a méprise mais que c'est la faute au nouveau de ne pas être au courant qu'il faut vénérer les élites avant de parler.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Comme Romuald... mais c'est loin d'être un artiste en ce domaine.


Que veux-tu, je suis un petit nouveau, mais je ne demande qu'à apprendre.
Cent fois sur le métier...


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> 'il faut vénérer les élites avant de parler.



Ca me semble la moindre des choses. 

Il fut un temps où les petits prétentieux qui manquaient à leur devoir d'adoubement, on les dépeçait avant de rouler leur chair insignifiante dans du jus de citron. :love:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Il fut un temps où les petits prétentieux qui manquaient à leur devoir d'adoubement, on les dépeçait avant de rouler leur chair insignifiante dans du jus de citron. :love:



le supplice de l'iPod est nettement plus à la mode ... sur Macg, "on" sait s'adapter


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ca me semble la moindre des choses.
> 
> Il fut un temps où les petits prétentieux qui manquaient à leur devoir d'adoubement, on les dépeçait avant de rouler leur chair insignifiante dans du jus de citron. :love:



Mais qu'en pense l'administration et les modérateurs ?
Les seuls dont la force de frappe est légitime...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> gnagnagni gnagnagna...



En fait, c'est le bal des relou chez moi... si j'avais su:rose:

Ou alors c'est un fake 
nan passeke là quand même :mouais:
faut quand même en vouloir pour s'obstiner à rester à un endroit qu'on apprécie pas... maso peut-être ?


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

Mets toi à la place du nouveau qui se prend tout ça dans la gueule.
ça fait relativiser.

Moi ce qui me fait le plus peur ici c'est ça : 





> 1- TAPER
> 2 - PARLER
> 3 - facultatif - s'excuser s'il y a méprise.
> 3 bis - plus probable - Dire qu'il y a méprise mais que c'est la faute  au nouveau de ne pas être au courant qu'il faut vénérer les élites avant  de parler.



Que les autorités fassent leur boulot, c'est pas un problème.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juin 2011)

Mais qui t'a demandé de venir en prendre plein la tête. Moi aussi j'ai été nouvelle (d'ailleurs c'est encore le cas vu que je poste rarement d'habitude), et quand je me fais remballer, ben je la ramène pas pendant un moment. Ca m'est déjà arrivé ici, et sans tendresse. Ben *j'en ai profité pour prendre du recul,* et la fois d'après j'ai essayé de la jouer plus finot. 'fin bon, chacun son délire. Plus tu t'obstines à venir critiquer ici, et plus tu t'expose à l'acharnement général. Normal non? Faut pas tendre le baton non plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais qu'en pense l'administration et les modérateurs ?
> Les seuls dont la force de frappe est légitime...



Ben t'as qu'à leur demander, au lieu de louvoyer dans les couloirs comme une âme en peine.



collodion a dit:


> Mets toi à la place du nouveau qui se prend tout ça dans la gueule.
> ça fait relativiser.



Ben ouais, heureusement qu'il y a des gentils comme toi pour rattraper toutes ces vilaines injustices. 

T'as du être bien malmené ici quand t'étais petit toi, hein.


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Mais qui t'a demandé de venir en prendre plein la tête. *Moi quand je me fais remballer, ben je la ramène pas pendant un moment*. Ca m'est déjà arrivé ici, et sans tendresse. Ben j'en ai profité pour prendre du recul, et la fois d'après j'ai essayé de la jouer plus finot. 'fin bon, chacun son délire. Plus tu t'obstines à venir critiquer ici, et plus tu t'expose à l'acharnement général. Normal non? Faut pas tendre le baton non plus...



*1 - "Moi quand je me fais remballer, ben je la ramène pas pendant un moment*" : ce n'est pas normal.
2 - Mais qu'il s'acharne sur moi. Ne t'inquiètes pas.

3 - pour étoile d'araignée... Le recul si tu l'as c'est bien. Mais je crois pas que les élites l'ai eux... ;-)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

Nan mais arrêtez de le relancer aussi !


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'à leur demander, au lieu de louvoyer dans les couloirs comme une âme en peine.



Le but n'est pas de leur demander mais de se poser la question.




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben ouais, heureusement qu'il y a des gentils comme toi pour rattraper toutes ces vilaines injustices.
> 
> T'as du être bien malmené ici quand t'étais petit toi, hein.



Non, je suis surtout las d'entendre les mêmes arguments tout le temps.
Avant je les pensais, maintenant je les dit !

Vous vous croyez drôles mais vous ne l'êtes pas.
Changez de disque...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Changez de disque...



Miroir, miroir! 

Ceci dit, tu m'expliqueras les arguments que je t'ai donné et ou, parce qu'à part te faire remarquer que tu es un gros lourdaud qui fait une fixette sur quelques membres du forum, je ne vois pas bien en quoi je radote. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> Nan mais arrêtez de le relancer aussi !


Ben non, il est marrant.


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Miroir, miroir!
> 
> Ceci dit, tu m'expliqueras les arguments que je t'ai donné et ou, parce qu'à part te faire remarquer que tu es un gros lourdaud qui fait une fixette sur quelques membres du forum, je ne vois pas bien en quoi je radote.



Cf. Les commentaires de mon profil.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Marrant, oui
Enragé, également :love:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Cf. Les commentaires de mon profil.



ah ouais quand même, ya du passif 

Bon j'ai compris, j'arrête.  Energie dépensée pour rien, tout ça ne date pas d'hier... C'est pas avec ma maigre expérience des relations humaines (auxquelles j'ai jamais compris grand chose d'ailleurs) que je vais arriver à quelquechose. Maso, c'est le mot.
Pourtant, le monde est vaste. Pourquoi s'obstiner quand visiblement ça colle pas  ? J'y comprend décidément toujours rien...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Marrant, oui
> Enragé, également :love:



Toi tu attends stp

Un a la fois sinon c'est le bordel 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------




Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ah ouais quand même, ya du passif
> 
> Bon j'ai compris, j'arrête.  Energie dépensée pour rien, tout ça ne date pas d'hier... C'est pas avec ma maigre expérience des relations humaines (auxquelles j'ai jamais compris grand chose d'ailleurs) que je vais arriver à quelquechose. Maso, c'est le mot.
> Pourtant, le monde est vaste. Pourquoi s'obstiner quand visiblement ça colle pas  ? J'y comprend décidément toujours rien...



Ça fait mauvais slogan de pub ça : " quand ça colle pas ... Y'a collodion !"

Relations humaines, maso, toussa toussa, t'es libre un de ces 4 ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...tu es un gros lourdaud qui fait une fixette sur quelques membres du forum...





			
				Etoile d'araignee a dit:
			
		

> ...Pourtant, le monde est vaste. Pourquoi s'obstiner quand visiblement ça colle pas...



Mais vous n'avez donc jamais été amoureux ni l'un ni l'autre ?  
Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ignore... 


Bon, en même temps, avoir un colloFion amoureux de soi, ça doit quand même faire un peu fliper...


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ah ouais quand même, ya du passif
> 
> Bon j'ai compris, j'arrête.  Energie dépensée pour rien, tout ça ne date pas d'hier... C'est pas avec ma maigre expérience des relations humaines (auxquelles j'ai jamais compris grand chose d'ailleurs) que je vais arriver à quelquechose. Maso, c'est le mot.
> Pourtant, le monde est vaste. Pourquoi s'obstiner quand visiblement ça colle pas  ? J'y comprend décidément toujours rien...



Mais je ne m'obstine pas être intégré dans le groupe. Au contraire  
Je veux pouvoir écrire sur macg sans avoir à lécher les pieds de qui que ce soit...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais je ne m'obstine pas être intégré dans le groupe. Au contraire
> Je veux pouvoir écrire sur macg sans avoir à lécher les pieds de qui que ce soit...


Sauf que tu n'écris que la même chose sans cesse : tu n'es là QUE pour dénoncer des soit-disant injustices, et patati et patata.
Tu as créé ce pseudo uniquement dans ce but, il ne te sert qu'à ça. 

Au contraire tu as besoin de ceux sur lesquels tu fais une fixette, sans ça tu serais malheureux.


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf que tu n'écris que la même chose sans cesse : tu n'es là QUE pour dénoncer des soit-disant injustices, et patati et patata.
> Tu as créé ce pseudo uniquement pour ça et il ne te sert qu'à ça.
> 
> Au contraire tu as besoin de ceux sur lesquels tu fais une fixette, sans ça tu serais malheureux.



Personne n'est indispensable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

Sortir une maxime de merde, ou comment éluder quand on est à cour d'arguments.


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

Et je dénonce les injustices car pour l'instant il n'y a que ça à faire...


----------



## Fìx (21 Juin 2011)

Au moins, not'collofion, il a l'mérite de sortir nos barons préférés de leur ourdissement perpétuel! Et pour ça, j'l'en remercie! :love: Allezzzz collof'! :love:


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou comment éluder quand on est à cour d'arguments.



Et toi alors qu'est ce que tu viens faire là ?
Voir tes potes de macg, ok, tu l'as dit 25 fois.
Mais pourquoi en public ? Pourquoi de cette façon ?


----------



## l'écrit vain (21 Juin 2011)

Collodion, il est aussi super fort pour entretenir des mythes, même quand il y a plus lieu de le faire.

*Dire que c'est pas normal que les nouveaux un peu trop encombrants et/ou  bruyants se fassent rembarrer, c'est une connerie. *ça s'appelle la vie.  Nul part il n'est évident, pour une jeune et frêle pousse, de se  développer au pied des vieux chênes. C'est possible à force de  persévérance, de patience et d'humilité. Bon y'en a quand même pour qui  ce sera jamais possible, elles sont pas dans la bonne forêt. Y'a le  droit d'être faible, fragile, ingénu, mais pas con comme un balai. Et  ça, qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est à l'appréciation de la communauté  telle qu'elle est constituée à un instant t. Certains arrivent à trouver  la parade : ils sont cons, et ils en font leur métier (iMacouniais ). Parce que la  communauté a aussi besoin de conos reconnus comme tels. Bon, si on  trouve tout ça odieux, on peut toujours planter une peupleraie, avec des  arbres en rang d'oignon, rien qui  dépasse et suffisamment  d'espace pour que tous puissent pousser sans risquer d'être à l'ombre. Mais on se rend vite compte que  c'est pas marrant, et en général, ça crève si on y met pas d'engrais.

*Dire  que tous les nouveaux se sont font casser la gueule, ça se discute.*  Y'en a qui ont réussi, puisque les anciens ne se sont pas tous inscrits  en 2001, non plus. Donc les innocents qui se font broyer par la violence  aveugle des barrons, c'est un mythe, au demeurant fort utile pour, au  hasard, éviter de se demander pourquoi on s'est pas intégré, ou juste  parce que c'est amusant de d'emmerder les vieux. Surtout qu'ils aiment  bien ça.

*Resservir encore une fois ce discours maintes fois  débattu ici et aujourd'hui, c'est même pas périmé, c'est carrément  anachronique.* Nan, parce que je veux bien défendre les nouveaux, mais  ils sont où ? Hein ? Ah ouais, ils osent plus venir à cause des anciens.  Depuis deux ans. Bon. Ah ouais, mais les anciens, ceux avec des grandes  dents et des lances, j'en compte plus non plus des masses, quoi. C'est  même la raison d'être de ce sujet, le lion est mort ce soir.

*Mais raconter ça, c'est le travail collodion, alors on l'aime bien quand même. *Finalement,  y'a que les vieux trolls, (genre ceux qui sont passés par plein de  pseudos, du coup on la leur fait pas, hein, ils les connaissent, les  vieux cons), y'a que les vieux trolls, donc, qui arrivent à faire sortir  les vieux méchants du bois avec des mythes putréfiés. C'est ça, le bar  aujourd'hui. Des poilus qui se refont la guerre de 14. Avec les autistes  qui jouent à se poser des questions dans la salle d'à côté,  heureusement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Et toi alors qu'est ce que tu viens faire là ?
> gnagna bouh bouh etc...




Devine.


----------



## l'écrit vain (21 Juin 2011)

Voilà que je me suis trompé de pseudo.  Mais vous inquiétez pas, j'suis un vieux. Comme collodion, je fais le choix de ne pas divulguer mon identité, mais je vous connais, tous. Du coup, ça me donne grave la légitimité et le recul pour poser pleins de questions qui dérangent, et tout. Vous allez en chier.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Juin 2011)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Voilà que je me suis trompé de pseudo.  Mais vous inquiétez pas, j'suis un vieux. Comme collodion, je fais le choix de ne pas divulguer mon identité, mais je vous connais, tous. Du coup, ça me donne grave la légitimité et le recul pour poser pleins de questions qui dérangent, et tout. Vous allez en chier.



On t'as tous reconnu, pauv'nain va. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> On t'as tous reconnu, pauv'nain va. :love:


Faudrait être sacrément bigleux quand même.


----------



## l'écrit vain (21 Juin 2011)

Eh merde, j'ai réussi à m'intégrer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2011)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Eh merde, j'ai réussi à m'intégrer !



ué...
Mais est ce à cause de ta prose ou de ton avatar ?
Je doute...


Cdt,


petit_louis


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2011)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Collodion, il est aussi super fort pour entretenir des mythes, même quand il y a plus lieu de le faire.
> 
> *Dire que c'est pas normal que les nouveaux un peu trop encombrants et/ou  bruyants se fassent rembarrer, c'est une connerie. *ça s'appelle la vie.  Nul part il n'est évident, pour une jeune et frêle pousse, de se  développer au pied des vieux chênes. C'est possible à force de  persévérance, de patience et d'humilité. Bon y'en a quand même pour qui  ce sera jamais possible, elles sont pas dans la bonne forêt. Y'a le  droit d'être faible, fragile, ingénu, mais pas con comme un balai. Et  ça, qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est à l'appréciation de la communauté  telle qu'elle est constituée à un instant t. Certains arrivent à trouver  la parade : ils sont cons, et ils en font leur métier (iMacouniais ). Parce que la  communauté a aussi besoin de conos reconnus comme tels. Bon, si on  trouve tout ça odieux, on peut toujours planter une peupleraie, avec des  arbres en rang d'oignon, rien qui  dépasse et suffisamment  d'espace pour que tous puissent pousser sans risquer d'être à l'ombre. Mais on se rend vite compte que  c'est pas marrant, et en général, ça crève si on y met pas d'engrais.
> 
> ...


Je ne t'ai pas reconnu, mais sache que le plus con de nous deux c'est toi, et avec ton pavé de trente six lignes pour paraitre intelligent, ça tout le monde peut le faire.


----------



## l'écrit vain (21 Juin 2011)

Que disais-je donc... C'est un métier. :love:


----------



## unizu carn (21 Juin 2011)

Non, ce n'est pas un métier.
Mais c'est une carrière, ça oui!
Hihi! :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais qu'en pense l'administration et les modérateurs ?
> Les seuls dont la force de frappe est légitime...


Modérateur et baron, c'est possib' ?!... :hein:





iMacounet a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas reconnu, mais sache que le plus  con de nous deux c'est toi, et avec ton pavé de trente six lignes pour  paraitre intelligent, ça tout le monde peut le faire.


Sûr !... :style:


----------



## unizu carn (21 Juin 2011)

Oulala, y'a plein de posts depuis la dernière fois que je suis venue!
J'y comprends rien. Pourquoi le monsieur qui s'appelle comme la nitrocellulose n'est pas content, et n'aime personne ?
Il faut que tu aimes ton prochain, sinon personne ne te fera des câlins, petit bébé-collodion (attention, ça c'est régressif, et en plus c'est congénital).
(re) :love:


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2011)

Il faudra se souvenir qu'au post 121 de ce fil Unizu Carn avait 69 messages au compteur...


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

1 - Etoile d'araignée est vraiment loin d'être encombrante...
Je n'entretiens pas des mythes quand je parle en situation où ils émergent, je les montre du doigt. Mais quand tu relèves mes paroles et les décontextualise en les généralisant oui tu entretiens des mythes.
Il est loin le temps où l'on m'aurait dit tu n'a quà devenir modérateur.


2 - Le cas d'étoile d'araignée prouve le contraire.

*3 - Nouveaux... J'ai une tête de nouveau ? Le problème c'est que jamais je ne dirais à quelqu'un In Real Life que je vais sur macG. Car ça craint grave... Y'a qu'à voir la tête qu'ils ont faits quand je leur faisait lire des fils de macG.
* 
*4 - Vous le racontez très bien vous même. Je commente juste *


----------



## Fìx (21 Juin 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas reconnu, mais sache que le plus con de nous deux c'est toi, et avec ton pavé de trente six lignes pour paraitre intelligent, ça tout le monde peut le faire.



Surtout toi ouais..... :rateau:


T'as un plug safari pour insérer un texte de substitution, c'est ça?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas reconnu, mais sache que le plus con de nous deux c'est toi, et avec ton pavé de trente six lignes pour paraitre intelligent, ça tout le monde peut le faire.


Ben... visiblement, non, tout le monde peut pas. 


EDITH : grillé.


----------



## Vivid (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> 1 - Etoile d'araignée est vraiment loin d'être encombrante...
> Je n'entretiens pas des mythes quand je parle en situation où ils émergent, je les montre du doigt. Mais quand tu relèves mes paroles et les décontextualise en les généralisant oui tu entretiens des mythes.
> Il est loin le temps où l'on m'aurait dit tu n'a quà devenir modérateur.
> 
> ...



la musique adoucit les moeurs, mais le temps et lourd ce soir.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

bon, collodion, tu veux te rendre utile ?

Non parce que bon, amalgamer MacG et "la terrasse" faut quand même être sacrement con

Alors va aider les milliers d'autres membres qui n'attendent que ça bon sang

Va t'occuper des gens biens, des nécessiteux, des nioubes, des personnes larguées, ...

Purée le syndrome calimero en ce moment, c'est sévère :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2011)

Moi j'aime bien ce passage :



collodion a dit:


> *3 - Nouveaux... J'ai une tête de nouveau ? Le problème c'est que jamais je ne dirais à quelqu'un In Real Life que je vais sur macG. Car ça craint grave... Y'a qu'à voir la tête qu'ils ont faits quand je leur faisait lire des fils de macG.
> *



Donc tu as honte de venir sur macgé, mais tu viens quand même, même si tu ne t'y sens pas super bien visiblement, parce que mince alors, le comportement des anciens, quelle chienlit! D)

Et EN PLUS tu montres quand même des extraits à des amis à toi. 
Ca c'est énorme. 
Ca te travaille trop toutes ces histoires, tu vas te faire un ulcère ou quoi, fais attention tout de même. 

Je crois que le mieux ce serait que tu essayes de penser à autre chose de temps en temps.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> 1 - Y'a qu'à voir la tête qu'ils ont faits quand je leur faisait lire des fils de macG.



monsieur et madame Macg ont un fils ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




collodion a dit:


> I jamais je ne dirais à quelqu'un In Real Life que je vais sur macG.



T'as raison, ils risqueraient de lire tes posts hautement dignes d'intérêt :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2011)

hin hin hin, énorme... j'espère vraiment qu'il le fait exprès, parce que sinon, il tient quand même une sacré couche le PapyFion...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2011)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> [...] Nul part il n'est évident, pour une jeune et frêle pousse, de se développer au pied des vieux chênes.



_From little acorns, mighty oaks grow_. Traduit littéralement en français, cela donne à peu près : "Les petits glands font les grands chênes". C'est le mot "glands" qui casse tout... :rose:


Plus sérieusement, moi qui ne suis pas un ancien, mais qui commence à connaître un tout petit peu le lieu, je ne me suis jamais vraiment senti agressé par ceux que l'on présente comme les "Barons". Pas plus en tout cas que dans n'importe quel endroit envahi par la foule, contexte qui n'a jamais été favorable à la qualité des rapports humains. Les choses auraient été sans doute différentes si j'avais tenté de défoncer la porte à coups de pieds. Mais je ne cherche pas à tout prix à m'intégrer à une communauté dans l'illusion de pouvoir y jouer un rôle. Les quelques petits potentats auxquels j'ai pu me frotter ont été mis à l'écart discrètement lors du grand nettoyage de la dernière rentrée. En tout cas, ils ne postent plus. Ils n'étaient pas vraiment des piliers du Bar cependant.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PGQ6tR9OSsw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> _Les quelques petits potentats auxquels j'ai pu me frotter ont été mis à l'écart discrètement lors du grand nettoyage de la dernière rentrée. En tout cas, ils ne postent plus. Ils n'étaient pas vraiment des piliers du Bar cependant._


_

t'as raison, pascal4mac était vraiment une enflure _


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> []je ne me suis jamais vraiment senti agressé par ceux que l'on présente comme les "Barons". []
> 
> Mais je ne cherche pas à tout prix à m'intégrer à une communauté dans l'illusion de pouvoir y jouer un rôle. []



Question de culture*s*, je crois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai pas identifié Calimero dans la vidéo postée par Arlequin. Quelqu'un l'a vu ?  

Et je ne pensais pas à pascal4mac...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> _ lors du grand nettoyage de la dernière rentrée. ._


_

De kwaaaaaa ?

Des noms bordel de dieu ! Des noms !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




Cratès a dit:



			Je n'ai pas identifié Calimero dans la vidéo postée par Arlequin. Quelqu'un l'a vu ?  

Et je ne pensais pas à pascal4mac...  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


Moi non plus... Je  rigoooooole 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

[YOUTUBE]UfSJFQ2MZnk[/YOUTUBE]_


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Les quelques petits potentats auxquels j'ai pu me frotter ont été mis à l'écart discrètement lors du grand nettoyage de la dernière rentrée. En tout cas, ils ne postent plus. Ils n'étaient pas vraiment des piliers du Bar cependant.



Je suis sûr que tu parles de julrou15


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis sûr que tu parles de julrou15



Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2011)

Mince ! J'ai inventé un nouveau jeu sans le vouloir : "Mais qui est le sombre crétin auquel je fais une allusion voilée ?".


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2011)

Ca ne peut pas être Julrouge, l'homme qui poste en jpeg. Un potentat à Clermont-Ferrand s'appelle Michelin, pas Julrou


----------



## collodion (21 Juin 2011)

Oui Oui Oui Tu as tout a fait raison, Bobby. Pour preuve mes scores ici. Quand au fil technique, je n'y ai rien de bon à y donner. 
Je consulte l'atcualité des logiciels sans jamais en acheter.


Bonne soirée


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> ...Quand au fil technique, je n'y ai rien de bon à y donner...



Et ? quelle différence avec le Bar ?


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2011)

Finalement, c'est plutôt le bal des double-pseudos et des anciens/nouveaux masqués ici


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Qui ?



Euh...



















Kate ? 



Sinon, les barons, les piliers ou les zôtres, vous seriez gentils, à partir de dorénavant, de ne plus citer les posts du petit iMacouniais : çà sert quoi que je le mette sur ma liste d'ignorés si ces posts apparaissent via la citation, hein ?


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2011)

ah, oui mais non !

comment peux-tu modérer si tu mets les "nouilles" en ignoré ?

hein ?

Ou alors, la modération met les "barons" en ignorés, leur rend les boules rouges, leur cave et je ne sais trop quoi d'autre (les albums ?) et puis c'est réglé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et ? quelle différence avec le Bar ?



Dire que poster quelque chose d'intéressant au Bar est plus difficile que sur les forums techniques serait un peu excessif. Toutefois, j'ose  car sur le plan humain Google ne peut pas grand chose, la vie ne s'apprenant pas dans les livres, alors qu'il peut souvent énormément sur un plan technique. :love:



da capo a dit:


> comment peux-tu modérer si tu mets les "nouilles" en ignoré ?



Les "nouilles" sont au Bar qu'il ne modère pas, les intéressants sont sur les forums techniques qu'il modère.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2011)

Je connais des nouilles très intéressantes&#8230;

&#8230; à consommer sans modération.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> comment peux-tu modérer si tu mets les "nouilles" en ignoré ?



Pour les forums où je ne modère pas, la fonction "ignorer" a bcp de vertus 

Pour celui où je modère, je regarde qd même les messages


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Oui Oui Oui Tu as tout a fait raison, Bobby. Pour preuve mes scores ici. Quand au fil technique, je n'y ai rien de bon à y donner.
> Je consulte l'atcualité des logiciels sans jamais en acheter.
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée


Tu n'es qu'un poil à gratter, finalement...
('fin, dans ton optique...)
À quoi sers-tu ?!...
(si tant est que l'on  puisse avoir une utilité ?!!!!!??!!..................)


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'un poil à gratter, finalement...


Même pas, le poil à gratter est un gag au départ. Lui me fait plutôt penser à certain diptère si joliment mis en vers par notre fabuliste national. :sleep:


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Considérer les gens selon leur utilité, c'est assez grave. 

En tout cas j'espère que Etoile d'araignée ne pense pas que MacG (ou la terrasse) reflète la réalité des relations humaines. Ce que vous semblez tous croire, c'est l'argument ultime pour ne rien faire ou faire empirer la situation ou encore ne surtout rien dire même si c'est moche à dire.

Je viens ici pour...
On s'en fout !


----------



## jugnin (22 Juin 2011)

Ouais, tes fatigué, quoi.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Considérer les gens selon leur utilité, c'est assez grave.






tirhum a dit:


> (si tant est que l'on  puisse avoir une utilité ?!!!!!??!!..................)






collodion a dit:


> En tout cas j'espère que Etoile d'araignée ne pense pas que MacG (ou la  terrasse) reflète la réalité des relations humaines. Ce que vous semblez  tous croire, c'est l'argument ultime pour ne rien faire ou faire  empirer la situation ou encore ne surtout rien dire même si c'est moche à  dire.


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

S'il suffit d'ouvrir sa gueule pour passer pour zorro.
C'est aussi assez grave.


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> S'il suffit d'ouvrir sa gueule pour passer pour zorro.
> C'est aussi assez grave.



Si seulement certains la fermait pour passer pour Bernardo


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

@capo : Je suis visé ?

@Thirum : sauves-toi toi même


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Je suis visé ?



tu penses bien que non : je passe mon temps à écrire des phrases sans queue ni tête pour occuper mes temps libres.


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Je préfères quand tu me parles directement, la troisième personne c'est bon pour unizu carn, ecrit vain les toute puissance pensante d'ici.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Suis mon conseil, arrête de te monter tout seul le choux, prend du recul, il y a plein d'autres choses à faire sur ce Forum. Enfin c'est ce que je ferai, met nous des photos, aide ceux qui en ont besoin.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> @capo : Je suis visé ?
> 
> @Thirum : sauves-toi toi même


Encore une fois...
Moi, c'est tirhum.

Tu me le copieras 100 fois, sans faire un copier/coller...
Je te rassure, tu n'es pas le seul à l'écrire n'importe comment...


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Xondousan est un robot.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Xondousan est un robot.



Ah bon, stai bene ? non ti sento  tu veux semer la zone


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Xondousan est un robot.



dscl . -delete /Users/collodion


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Mais nan j'attends que l'écrit vain vienne me faire un discours sur la vie. Entre temps je discute.


----------



## Fìx (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais nan j'attends que l'écrit vain vienne me faire un discours sur la vie.



Ça te va bien de dire ça... :rateau:

(Cf. ton profil) _[comme dirait l'aut']_


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Ce n'est pas un discours c'est un dialogue. Il permet au gens de se faire leur propre idée et non pas d'imposer la sienne.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Mais nan j'attends que l'écrit vain vienne me faire un discours sur la vie. Entre temps je discute.



Tu devrais mettre un nom quand tu parles de quelqu'un ... A part ça t'as rien de plus sympa à faire, t'aérer au grand air, histoire de garder tes neurones en forme, emmagasiner de nouvelles impressions et j'en passe


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Un robot qui a bien appris la leçon... Ecrit vain c'est un pseudo inscrit ici.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Eh merde, j'ai réussi à m'intégrer !





collodion a dit:


> Un robot qui a bien appris la leçon... Ecrit vain c'est un pseudo inscrit ici.




Relis bien son nom, aller ciao ciao


----------



## Fìx (22 Juin 2011)

Franchement, je crois que j'ai jamais vu un troll aussi lourd que toi..... :rateau: Réponse à tout... 


Mais j'crois avoir compris ton p'tit jeu....... Supprimer tes ennemis ici par l'usure...

J'crois que c'est réussi, plus personne ne te répond. Ici en tout cas.... 


Mais j'te rassure, t'as pas eu gain de cause... Tu les as juste saoulé et que EUX, ont autre chose à foutre que répondre à p'tit rigolo qui croit toujours avoir raison... 


Sur ce, j'vais en faire autant parce que j'suis gonflé aussi.... (bien qu'ça m'ai amusé un temps)


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

@ xondousan : Il n'est pas si vain que ça et il le sait. ciao ciao.
@ Fix, ben écoutes, c'est bien. Mais c'est ton avis.


----------



## l'écrit vain (22 Juin 2011)

On ouvre un sondage ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2011)

Les autres je sais pas, mais j'avais un peu autre chose à foutre ce matin que de venir répondre à machindion. 

Mais j'aimerais qu'il éclaircisse un point qui m'a paru intéressant hier : 
Alors comme ça, tu montres des passages de macgé à tes amis?


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Oui je montrais des fils de discussions quand j'avais mon ancien pseudo, quand j'étais un vrai newbie. Et la réaction des amis était très intéressante.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Est ce que ça colle avec ton interprétation, vu que je ne le fais plus ?
Vas tu me croire ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> En tout cas j'espère que Etoile d'araignée ne pense pas que MacG (ou la terrasse) reflète la réalité des relations humaines.


 
T'inquiètes pas pour moi...:sleep:



Fìx a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Sur ce, j'vais en faire autant parce que j'suis gonflé aussi.... (bien qu'ça m'ai amusé un temps)



Pas mieux


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2011)

Falloir rebaptiser ce fil, bientôt...
Perdu l'fil du sujet, moi... 

Y'a d'l'adresse IP avariée, dans l'coin...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Oui je montrais des fils de discussions quand j'avais mon ancien pseudo, quand j'étais un vrai newbie.



Ouais c'est bien ce que je dis : t'as été traumatisé quand t'étais petit. 
Franchement faut avoir que ça à foutre. Vous devez passer de chouettes soirées. 



collodion a dit:


> Est ce que ça colle avec ton interprétation, vu que je ne le fais plus ?
> Vas tu me croire ?



Qu'est-ce que j'en ai à foutre, surtout? 

Par contre tu feras attention, pour un qui n'est "pas un vrai newbie" (mouarf) quand on te cite c'est le merdier : tu fous des balises à la con partout alors qu'elle ne servent à rien. 
C'est que tu cherches à écrire en "silver" mais tu n'oses pas? 
Pas encore trouvé ton style?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2011)

Comme pour le petit iMacouniais, merci de ne pas citer les posts collodion, qui vient d'intégrer ma liste d'ignorés


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Comme pour le petit iMacouniais, merci de ne pas citer les posts collodion, qui vient d'intégrer ma liste d'ignorés


Et comment vas-tu arriver à suivre hé ? C'est parce qu'il remet cent sous dans le bouzin régulièrement que le fil se rallonge :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Et comment vas-tu arriver à suivre hé ? C'est parce qu'il remet cent sous dans le bouzin régulièrement que le fil se rallonge :rateau:


Chut, il va arrêter après.


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Bobbynountchack jamais il discute des fils de macG avec les autres. 
C'est plus sain


----------



## Calderan (22 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un a du popcorn?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Bobbynountchack jamais il discute des fils de macG avec les autres.
> C'est plus sain


Ben bizarrement, pour en discuter avec les autres faut y penser à ce moment là.
Et franchement, quand je passe des soirées avec les copains, ça me vient pas à l'esprit.

Mais moi j'ai pas été martyrisé aussi.


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Mais moi non plus. Et c'est pas ce que j'ai dis. 
T'aimes bien tordre la réalité pour qu'elle colle à tes analyses.
C'est pratique.


----------



## jugnin (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> T'aimes bien tordre la réalité pour qu'elle colle à tes analyses.
> C'est pratique.



Vlà quil se parle à lui-même, maintenant.


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Tu remarqueras que je n'ai jamais fais aucune interprétation sur vos propres personnes. 
Mais pour Bobby c'est comme un réflexe.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2011)

en parlant réflexe, j'en ai un qui me vient doucement là ... ça picote même ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> en parlant réflexe, j'en ai un qui me vient doucement là ... ça picote même ...



 > :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu remarqueras que je n'ai jamais fais aucune interprétation sur vos propres personnes.



Ah non non c'est sûr. 

Ca y est je crois qu'il est bousillé il déconne complètement.


----------



## collodion (22 Juin 2011)

Je sais tu ne me crois jamais. 
Sauf si je rentre dans la case toute faîte que tu m'as construite


----------



## Fìx (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Sauf si je rentre dans la case toute faîte que tu m'as construis.



Ouais, celle avec un p'tit bout de gruyère au fond?.... Tu veux vraiment pas y aller alors?!


----------



## jugnin (22 Juin 2011)

Une case construi_te_, burdel ! Voire constanche, dans ton cas.

Bisou !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> un p'tit bout de gruyère



Oui je veux... et du surchoix si possible, avec un quignon de pain, et un p'tit vin du pays


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2011)

Bon, ça serait pas le moment de sortir le goudron et les plumes?


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2011)

Et il a une jolie signature, maintenant !...



> "_Nul part il n'est évident, pour une jeune et  frêle pousse, de se développer au pied des vieux chênes. C'est possible à  force de persévérance, de patience et d'humilité." Un humble._


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu remarqueras que je n'ai jamais fais aucune interprétation sur vos propres personnes.



Ah bon ? 



collodion a dit:


> Non.
> Mais je suis d'accord, ici, beaucoup imitent !
> 
> 
> ...



Se souvient même plus de ce qu'il a écrit. Parce que 'imiter pour faire partie du groupe' si ce n'est pas interpreter nos posts, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Il ne te vient pas à l'esprit que les mêmes causes provoquent les mêmes effets mon grand ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon, ça serait pas le moment de sortir le goudron et les plumes?



Nan, il ne le mérite pas

En fait, ce qu'il mérite c'est ..... C'est .... Ah merde .... C'est ..... Ah ben non, rien en fait

Ah si .... L'indifférence 

Bon sinon, rapport à la signature, y'a quoi  au pied des chênes ? 

Ah oui, des glands ...


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2011)

Au fait !?
C'est bien beau Étoile d'araignée de nous inviter à participer à un bal musette, mais faudrait penser à nous donner une date et un lieu. Histoire que j'étrenne ma nouvelle tenue de pingouin spécial pleureuses&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2011)

Ah mais non ! Elle n'est y est pour rien notre spiderwoman  !

C'est tout de même parti d'une innocente photo d'un monde en ruine que cette discussion ridiculement accaparée par l'ôt pèle couilles , a débuté 

Pour les rdv et autres réservations, faut voir avec alem


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Pour les rdv et autres réservations, faut voir avec alem



alem ?
cékica ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> alem ?
> cékica ?



Mais que tu es vil 

Dure la maintenance, dure


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2011)

... :sleep: ...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

Amok a dit:


> ... :sleep: ...



un ptit kawa ?


----------



## Calderan (23 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un ptit kawa ?


moi je veux bien


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> moi je veux bien



avec plaisir, rdv à st gilles 

ou vers midi à l'apéro st job


----------



## Calderan (23 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> avec plaisir, rdv à st gilles
> 
> ou vers midi à l'apéro st job


Pfff mon patron est pas d'accord 
Pourtant je lui ai dit que ce fil était d'une importance et d'un intérêt digne de manquer une journée de travail mais il n'a pas voulu me libérer aujourd'hui


----------



## Nephou (23 Juin 2011)

206&#8230; c&#8217;est pas mal comme nombre ça 206 non ? &#8217;tention les doigts !


----------

